# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  Drop  شدن table ها هنگام کار با دیتابیس

## dell816

من یک دیتابیسی دارم با حدود 60 کاربر با حجم دیتا حدودا 10 گیگ
دیروز در هنگام کار متوجه شدم کل table ها drop شده است.

از کجا میتوان متوجه شد چه اتفاقی افتاده است .

sql server 2000

----------

